# Not a triumph, per-say, but...



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello,

So, I've been tasked with going up to random people on campus and having them participate in an evaluation of sorts.

This is for a class I'm currently taking at my university, and I was mortified when I found out I had to go and do this. It's a group project, and we're required to get 8 people each, or we'll get docked.

I knew that even if I did complain, I wouldn't ever get my way. So, since I'm doing this with a group, I decided to take this seriously.

I managed to get one person just this past week and I only have this week to get 7 more people. With the holidays coming up, I find this nearly impossible to do.

Why am I bringing it up then, you ask?

Well, I'm not ever comfortable doing these kind of things, so the fact that I was even able to remotely pull off the one I did, was a miracle on it's own.

I'm going to meet with my group this Monday and we'll be discussing our progress that day. I've been busy with other classes and the like, so if it comes down to it, I'll try to prove my case. But, I really doubt they'd be upset. And, It's not like I didn't try. Just this past week, I spent a lot of my off-time going on campus only to waste my time in not having found anyone willing to partake in the evaluation. This is partly why I don't think the requirement was very realistic, but I won't go into detail. I feel justified for not having met the expected amount of people for many reasons. Reasons, of which, I'll be bringing up to the department and whoever else I can get my hands on at the end of the semester.

I think the course concepts are important, but this project is just absurd. And you can imagine how much worse it is having to do it with SA hammering you down.

Nonetheless, I'm hopeful that I'll be able to pull something off.

In a world full of extroverts, we must strive to be better!

Happy Holidays!

- T.R.G.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

It's great that you approached a lot of people to ask, even if you only got one respondent. I would have hated that assignment for sure. Does it have to be people on campus? Otherwise, post your questions on here and we'll answer them for you.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Well..*



littleghost said:


> It's great that you approached a lot of people to ask, even if you only got one respondent. I would have hated that assignment for sure. Does it have to be people on campus? Otherwise, post your questions on here and we'll answer them for you.


Unfortunately, it must be done in person.

The process requires me to monitor and observe the participant's reactions and behavior.

Kind of a hassle, but I managed to pull through with the one person I got. I wasn't as awkward as I could have been, but I still felt like I made an inconvenience for the person (emotionally).

My group decided it would be OK to get family members to participate, but I feel like I'd be cheating if I did that.

If it comes down to it, and as a last resort, I have like maybe one family member I can get to go along with it.

I truly appreciate your willingness to help me out though. Really, I'm grateful.

This reminded me of what I thought after I managed to get the person to participate:

I said to myself, "there's still good folk out there".

That's probably very crude and ignorant of me to say, but that one act of kindness just fill me up.

So, thank you.

- T.R.G.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

you could offer a reward for people to do it


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



andy1984thesecond said:


> you could offer a reward for people to do it


That's actually something I considered and sort of implemented.

I didn't actually go out and ask random people the entire time I was on campus. I'm not that outgoing. :afr

I asked once (in the room) and then stayed at my post. I made a sign and put out some goodies to entice people. Didn't work out.

I'm going to do that tomorrow as well, however this time I'll try and use cookies. The times before I had used lollipops.

I always make sure I'm in plain site, but I guess the presentation just isn't enough. I'll have to keep asking this time around.

Thanks for your input!

Regards,

T.R.G.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

what about doing it with people on here via skype?


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Hm...*



andy1984thesecond said:


> what about doing it with people on here via skype?


That might be a last, last resort.

I also happen to need a signature from the participants. It's a specific form they have to fill out before I have them "do stuff".

If all else fails, I guess I'll come on here. Tried today (on campus) but either no one with a laptop was around or they just didn't want to do it. Since I'm having them evaluate a website, and since the evaluation requires me to use my laptop while doing it, I need people who are on a computer. Evidently, all of the computer labs were closed today. Never got that memo, so I didn't stay very long. I asked around this time. Can't blame them though. Most if not all the folk I asked looked like they were busy. My last attempt might be tomorrow, and I'll be spending at least 5-6 hours with that, so I'm hoping I can at the very least get 2-3 more people.

Wish me luck!

- T.R.G.


----------

